# Can you use a snowblower to move dry plowed snow?



## 105857 (Aug 12, 2011)

I live on the east slopes of the Canadian Rockies at 5,000ft. Lots of dry snow falls in Feb-Mar. Our townhouse complex has a ~20 ft wide x 200ft long dead-end lane with 10 sloped driveways on one side and 10 level driveways on the other. Only dump place within reach of the bobcat is to pile the plowed snow at the end of the lane where there is about 6 ft of space. (i.e. 20 ft x 6 ft). The closest haul-away snow dump site is over 60 miles away as we are surrounded by provincial and national parks. Last year the bobcat filled the 6ft space with snow and had to start piling it along a roadway where kids would be sliding down into local traffic going to/from our complex. Not cool. A snow blower could access additional dumping space near the end of the lane that is out of reach of the bobcat but the contractor says they can't blow snow that has been plowed - even the dry snow that we get out here. I do believe that they cannot blow this snow even with a $4k 2-stage walk behind snow blower if the plowed snow has been sitting there for a few hours. I am wondering though if they tackled this plowed snow with a powerful 2-stage snow blower within, say, 15 minutes of it being plowed whether it would still be impossible to blow it to a new location away from the confined 20ftx6ft space and free this space up for the next plow to use during the next snowfall?

tymusic


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where's Neige?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

They can for sure blow it I just don't think they want to do it with a walk behind. You guys get really dry snow and it's the best for blowing.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

> A snow blower could access additional dumping space near the end of the lane that is out of reach of the bobcat but the contractor says they can't blow snow that has been plowed - even the dry snow that we get out here.


That may be true. If the snow has been plowed it does become compressed.

I use my tracked 5/24 Craftsman snowblower for "space management" after I plow my driveway. I'll clean up the edges of the driveway and use it to open a little more space at the bottom of my driveway. That's where I push 70' of snow plus the snow on the parking area in front of the garage. I'll push most of it over a hill; however, I don't get too close to the hill for fear of putting the plow truck over it. That builds up a mound in front of the hill. I'll use the snowblower to chew into the mound a bit and square it up. By the time the next storm hits I'll have worked pretty hard to clean things up.

The snowblower does have a problem chewing through the compacted snow. I can be done, but for me it goes very, very slow. Some snowblowers have a 3rd stage built into them. This stage is mounted high, at the top of the entrance. It's an "drift buster" that can chew into higher snow and move it into the auger. Were I you, I'd look for this type of blower.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



105857;1297691 said:


> I live on the east slopes of the Canadian Rockies at 5,000ft. Lots of dry snow falls in Feb-Mar. Our townhouse complex has a ~20 ft wide x 200ft long dead-end lane with 10 sloped driveways on one side and 10 level driveways on the other. Only dump place within reach of the bobcat is to pile the plowed snow at the end of the lane where there is about 6 ft of space. (i.e. 20 ft x 6 ft). The closest haul-away snow dump site is over 60 miles away as we are surrounded by provincial and national parks. Last year the bobcat filled the 6ft space with snow and had to start piling it along a roadway where kids would be sliding down into local traffic going to/from our complex. Not cool. A snow blower could access additional dumping space near the end of the lane that is out of reach of the bobcat but the contractor says they can't blow snow that has been plowed - even the dry snow that we get out here. I do believe that they cannot blow this snow even with a $4k 2-stage walk behind snow blower if the plowed snow has been sitting there for a few hours. I am wondering though if they tackled this plowed snow with a powerful 2-stage snow blower within, say, 15 minutes of it being plowed whether it would still be impossible to blow it to a new location away from the confined 20ftx6ft space and free this space up for the next plow to use during the next snowfall?
> 
> tymusic


No worries,

If you purchase one of the new Yamaha snowcasters with track drive and add one of Clarences
impeller kits you will chuck that snow at least 80 feet or more.

There is a full product service Yamaha dealer in the Maritimes that carries the new Yamaha Snow Caster with the track drives and power they have for the 2 sizes of new snow casters has surpassed everyones expectations with the heavy wet snow they recieve in the Maritimes.

If you look on the Yamaha Snow Blower Forum it has a contact for the Yamaha dealer in the Maritimes and he ships too.

leon:waving:


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

> Clarence's impeller kits


A big Thumbs Up on that!

I modified my Craftsman snowblower last year using DIY parts that did the same thing as Clarence's kit. It really works 100% better than the OEM impeller. I'd highly recommend the modification.


----------



## 105857 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Yamahas*

Thank you for the feedback. Is the Yamaha snowblower forum on plowsite.com (I can't locate it)? Is the recommendation of those Yamaha snowblowers (over,say, an Ariens of equivalent size) due to it having tracks rather than tires? Would the largest Yamaha be necessary (YT1232ED, 540lbs) or would a smaller one like the YS9283 (370lbs) still make it through the plowed (and compacted) snow piles? Thanks again.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

If you're dealing with compacted snow, the biggest of the two would be the best. I like tracks. You don't need chains, etc.. The tracked blower can easily be used to clear my two 50' synthetic-wood decks without marring the decking material. I've used wheeled blowers in the Midwest and though they worked, I wasn't as pleased with them as much as I have been with the tracked blowers.

But the question is would it make it through the compacted snow piles? Humm... just how fast are you going to get out to do the pile. You don't want that pile to be left so long that it becomes an ice berm/pile. Then you're in for real trouble.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

*There's Such thing as Dry Snow?*


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*yamaha snow casters*



105857;1297992 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Is the Yamaha snowblower forum on plowsite.com (I can't locate it)? Is the recommendation of those Yamaha snowblowers (over,say, an Ariens of equivalent size) due to it having tracks rather than tires? Would the largest Yamaha be necessary (YT1232ED, 540lbs) or would a smaller one like the YS9283 (370lbs) still make it through the plowed (and compacted) snow piles? Thanks again.


I would purchase the larger of the two Yamaha snow casters 
the YT1232ED for the task as you will be able to throw the 
snow even further with the larger one so you have the weight 
and added traction and with the ripper auger and drift cutters
and one of Clarences impeller kit, OH BOY!!!

The Yamaha snow blower fan club forum It is located on Old Nabble.com

www.oldnabble.com/yamaha-snowblower-fan-club
.


----------



## 105857 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The advice is loud and clear that I need to hit that plowed snow as soon after it has been plowed as possible - and do it with the heaviest, tracked Yamaha blower on the market with the clarence impeller mod kit. 

I placed a call in to the closest Yamaha dealer (in Calgary, Alberta) to see if he can get one and I'll go check out the Yamaha forum.

The internet is full of praise for those impeller kits. I wonder why the manufacturers haven't incorporated this mod into their original designs by now?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

just a thought for you, why not look for a contractor with a tractor and a 3pt hitch blower to do the drive? heck for what you are doing, you could buy a small 4x4 tractor and blower, probably save money in the end.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

As long as you get to it right away you can move it with a big 2 stage walkbehind. I clean up around my house with a 10HP spirt after I plow and it works fine. If I let it sit to the next day than I need to get out the tractor with a 7 ft. blower. A heavy pt Tractor blower will move snow that is very compacted. if your blowing it back make sure you go as far as you can. once you blow a spot full you'll never be able to move it again without heavy equipment.


----------



## 105857 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your reponses. They were very helpful!
Thumbs Up


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow removal*

What if anything did you decide to do?,
will you be able to purchase one of the new 
Yamaha snow casters quickly from your dealer 
with a pass through purchase of a snow caster 
from the Yamaha Dealer in Labrador?


----------



## 105857 (Aug 12, 2011)

The short answer is that there is a YS928J waiting for me locally if I want it. 

The longer answer is that this thread is no longer a non-commercial discussion. I've decided to bid on the snow removal contract for our condo complex as well as several other similar complexes nearby - expecting realistically two get 2 or 3 properties out of 10. Joined SIMA, have a couple experienced contractors providing mentoring advice on bidding, snow plans and equipment, have an experienced equipment operator on board to run a plow truck and show me the ropes and have a very conservative expectation about revenues, staff availability, lack of sleep...all those fun things.

I talked with a fellow who bought a 928 last year and was using it nearby to hit plowed snow and it worked just fine if he got it when freshly-plowed. His take on it was identical to that of Dakota Dave. I also saw the youtube video of the 928 blowing a freshly plowed windrow like it was butter. The local dealer has two newly-arrived still in crates.

So I'll see you guys on the commercial threads! :salute:


----------

